# 1990 EGR Valve



## brusch (Aug 26, 2004)

Is the air mass meter the same as the egr valve,and if it is defective can it cause the car to stammer until the engine warms?
Thanks


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

no they are 2 different things


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

mass air flow = incoming air
egr = exhaust gas


----------

